# MAMP : Je ne peux plus ouvrir mes base MySQL



## cazaux-moutou philippe (21 Mai 2011)

Bonjour

depuis ce matin et sans rien avoir changé, je ne peux plus ouvrir mes bases MySQL sous MAMP, j ai ce message d'erreur et ne sais comment le regler



> *phpMyAdmin - Erreur*
> 
> Erreur lors du démarrage de la session, veuillez vérifier les erreurs  indiquées par PHP ou dans le fichier témoin du serveur web, et  configurer PHP correctement.




merci de votre aide


----------



## CathyGYM (22 Mai 2011)

Je crois que tu aurais plus de chance dans la rubrique "développement web"...


----------



## Gregware73 (22 Mai 2011)

Salut,

MAMP étant vraiment une appli capricieuse, si tu ne trouves pas sur internet de post avec le même message d'erreur que toi, je te suggère de réinstaller l'appli.

Sinon au niveau de ton message d'erreur, est-ce que les voyants verts s'allument quand même ?


----------



## cazaux-moutou philippe (22 Mai 2011)

Oui les voyants verts s allument

pour que ca remarche, je suis obligé de redemarrer

Y a t il un autre outil que Mamp ?? pour mac

merci


----------



## Gregware73 (23 Mai 2011)

Oui il y a d'autre logiciels du même genre, easyphp par exemple, il faudrait faire une recherche google


----------



## cazaux-moutou philippe (23 Mai 2011)

J ai deja cherché

mais easyPhp c est pour pc


----------



## Gregware73 (24 Mai 2011)

Je vois que au niveau des alternatives à easyphp il y a déjà un fil sur macgé : http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/logiciel-de-type-easyphp-pc-pour-mac-os-x-6797.html

Sinon après plusieurs essais j'arrive à utiliser MAMP, c'est une question de perseverance


----------

